#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-03
<kp> kp
<Guest89607> does anyone know how to check which ubuntu version i have?
<nomic> erm
<nomic> /etc/issue
<alkisg> Too late, he only stayed for a couple of minutes
<alkisg> We must get a chat bot to keep them busy :D
<masnell> alkisg: great idea. Cld add the function to auto Google Ubuntu sites and return the top 3 answers when question detected - probably answer at least half correctly
<nomic> would be untidy
<nomic> mebbe to put in a channel window
<nomic> have a parallel channel with autogoogle attempts at answering queries
<masnell> nomic: true, but won't be surprised if you found it was easy to be focused, eg, q not a TO:, user only on <5 min etc
<alkisg> Just for new users named ubuntu-mate* or guest*, and only for their first question... and it could just answer with a "Hi there! Note that users don't watch the IRC window all the times, so you may need to wait at least for 10 minutes to get the first answer."
<masnell> bz on something already, else I think it would be interesting to learn how to build an IRC bot to do it.
<eagle-357> hello how'r U ?
<libaofeng> ubuntu mate is beatiful
<libaofeng> i very like
<omega> hi how do i mount location
<Chet> omega: what location?
<omega> hi chet i have added a toshiba hard disk but when i click on it this is the response"Unable to mount location"
<Chet> is the drive formatted?
<Chet> omega: open terminal and type: sudo fdisk -l
<Chet> Can you see your drive?
<Chet> see if you can mount the drive in terminal: http://askubuntu.com/questions/231391/unable-to-mount-location-cant-mount-file
<omega> no i cann't see
<Chet> hmm... external or internal drive?
<omega> chet its internal from a toshiba laptop
<UNIm95> Hi 2 all. I have problem with mate and Top menu. I made clean install in Virtulbox from mini.iso. Next apt-get install mate desktop. Next i try add to upper panel Top menu.
<UNIm95> But nothing happens.
<ouroumov> omega, please provide the output of "lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE,MOUNTPOINT"
<UNIm95> Other applets i can add/remove without problems
<ouroumov> UNIm95, I wouldn't call an install from mini.iso "clean", and I think you need to install both "ubuntu-mate-desktop" and "ubuntu-mate-core"
<omega> NAME           FSTYPE MOUNTPOINT
<omega> sda
<omega> ├─sda1         ext4   /
<omega> ├─sda2
<omega> └─sda5         swap
<omega>   └─cryptswap1 swap   [SWAP]
<omega> sdb
<omega> sr0
<omega> uniM95 thats it
<UNIm95> ouroumov: This packages are installed
<UNIm95> One moment! I can add Top to Lower panel but not to upper.
<ouroumov> omega, so your drive is there, it's most likely /dev/sdb, but apparently there's no partition on it, which is why you can't mount it.
<ouroumov> omega, use "Disks" utility (or "gparted" - but be careful not to select wrong device) to create the partition
<Chet> System > preferences > hardware > disks
<omega> ok how will i know the right disk
<omega> i have identified it now how to mount it
<omega> chet it has options here to restore partition image
<omega> or create partition image
<Chet> is anything listed in volumes?
<omega> chet no
<omega> its just a plain volume of 500gb
<omega> that is unknown
<Chet> omega: Are there any files on the drive? Is it formatted? (I think I asked you that already)
<mate|71773> hi, i have 16.10 beta 10
<mate|71773> i cant change homepage in ubuntu
<mate|71773> any ideas?
<Chet> welcome screen?
<mate|71773> no, the ubuntu home page
<mate|71773> oh sorry
<mate|71773> i meant Firefox lol
<mate|71773> it keeps reverting back to Ubuntu Mate home page
<Chet> that is fucked
<Chet> reinstall?
<Chet> gtg later ppls
<mate|71773> lol.....huh?
<mate|71773> :)
<khw> I recently upgraded to 16.04.  It did not go perfectly, and I had to use 'aptitude' to finish it.  Prior to that firefox would keep crashing.
<khw> But since the upgrade, every time I login in, I immediately get a dialog box about a 'system error',  and asking if I want to report it.
<khw> The option to see any details is not offered.  In /var/log/syslog, there are a bunch of errors marked 'critical'.  Almost everything seems
<khw> to be working ok nonetheless, except today in gvim,  several times I've hit several CTRL-E keys in rapid succession to scroll down a
<khw> few lines, and the computer freezes, and I have to do a hard reboot from the power switch.  Any suggestions?
<TheMarius> try linux mint 18 instead, 16.04 had so many bugs i gave up on it, but linux mint 18 is from what i hear from most, a less buggy system
<TheMarius> and thats my experience too
<TheMarius> i tried 16.04 mate
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-04
<omega> hi everyone when a done with my downloads using flare download manager and i try to open the folder where its located this is the information that pops out "There is nothing installed to run ./home/omega/documents files."
<omega> what could that step be that i did work on upon
<shashank> shashank00
<ouroumov_> indeed
<shashank> hai can u tell me abt this?
<nick_> hello world
<Guest2427> Will any well help a fellow mate user?
<Guest2427> please
<Guest2427> I suppose people don't really monitor this channel
<Guest2427> Perhaps I'm just being ignored or forgotten?
<Guest2427> hello
<Guest2427> Im still here
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> Guest2427: ths ^
<alkisg> *this
<catoz_> hi
<catoz_> guys
<alkisg> Hello
<catoz_> I need help
<alkisg> !ask
<catoz_> Sorry, my english very bad
<ouroumov> catoz_, hi
<Guest2427> Okay just a simple question: How solid is mate on some of the newer computer. I'm looking at one from costco with an Amd proccessor (I usually use intel). I have never installed mate on something brand new. I feel like it could be frustrated and cost some cash if I'm unable to work with it
<ouroumov> catoz_, what do you need help with?
<ouroumov> Guest2427, hi
<Guest2427> it is an hp
<Guest2427> (the one im looking at)
<ouroumov> Guest2427, you shouldn't buy HP, they are Evil.
<alkisg> Haha
<Guest2427> thanks
<Guest2427> if you tell me mate is evil I will be upset
<Guest2427> I will call wimpy
<ouroumov> Guest2427, http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/09/hp-to-issue-optional-firmware-update-allowing-3rd-party-ink/
<catoz_> mm, i forget this is word... I want that my computer compute faster
<ouroumov> Anyway.
<catoz_> Sorry, my english not good
<ouroumov> MATE runs fine even on recent hardware.
<ouroumov> I'm currently on a Skylake core i5
<Guest2427> That is a printer cartridge site
<catoz_> Who use raspberry pi?
<Guest2427> ouroumov
<ouroumov> catoz_, rpi is notoriously slow. If you're not satisfied with the speed, maybe buy an x86-based computer with some kick.
<ouroumov> Guest2427, no it's a tech news site, and an article about how HP is Evil.
<Guest2427> okay
<Guest2427> it looks like third party cartridge usage to me
<catoz_> ouroumov, mmmm... I change config.txt, my rpi is quick(2x)
<catoz_> But it's not my problem
<Guest2427> its ouroumovs problem
<Guest2427> he evil
<catoz_> I need android studio on ubuntu-mate
<Guest2427> he is evil
<catoz_> Where i download android studio for mate?
<alkisg> catoz_, for mate or for raspberry?
<catoz_> raspberry
<alkisg> Does android studio run on ARM processors?
<alkisg> That's one of the many reasons why raspberry pi is *not* a desktop computer
<Guest2427> How solid is mate on some of the newer computer. I'm looking at one from costco with an Amd proccessor (I usually use intel). I have never installed mate on something brand new. I feel like it could be frustrated and cost some cash if I'm unable to work with it?
<catoz_> I don't know
<alkisg> Guest2427: that question is too generic. Usually linux runs fine on amd, and mate uses linux.
<Guest2427> thks
<Guest2427> how bout just tossing it on a new one
<Guest2427> I suppose that is vague
<alkisg> I've ran linux and ubuntu-mate in thousands of new computers, if that answers your question
<Guest2427> I have used pretty old computers in the past
<Guest2427> That is a lot
<Guest2427> is there thing watch out for?
<Guest2427> I will just install the lts
<Guest2427> of mate
<alkisg> Well... i've seen issues where amd processors get too hot, so I usually buy intel ones
<Guest2427> mint it is looking pretty attractive
<Guest2427> but mate is keeping me hooked
<alkisg> mint has broken packaging, I wouldn't recomment it to anyone
<Guest2427> now that I have decided your not all evil
<Guest2427> thls
<Guest2427> thks
<Guest2427> so just install and hope for the best?
<Guest2427> I suppose those computers do not come with windows to reinstall on it?
<alkisg> Buy intel, install and hope for the best, sure :)
<alkisg> That's too vague as well
<alkisg> Many amd computers have windows; others don't
<Guest2427> YA
<Guest2427> If I cannot get linux on it I would just install and sell on craigs list
<Guest2427> reinstall windows
<Guest2427> amd is okay though?
<alkisg> I haven't seen any recent pc that *cannot* run linux
<alkisg> I already said my opinion on AMDs...
<Guest2427> sweet
<Guest2427> u the man
<Guest2427> though not evil
<Guest2427> or woman
<Guest2427> I will be impressed if it just runs like a dream
<Guest2427> if not I will call wimpy
<Guest2427> sorry
<Guest2427> Should I just go with the latest image from the mate site?
<Guest2427> 16.04
<Guest2427> ?
<Guest2427> I suppose I could research that
<Guest2427> any other comments form anyone?
<Minholi> I'm testing 16.04 with mate 1.14
<Guest2427> about How solid is mate on some of the newer computer. I'm looking at one from costco with an Amd proccessor (I usually use intel). I have never installed mate on something brand new. I feel like it could be frustrated and cost some cash if I'm unable to work with it?
<Guest2427> 1.14 is the next level up
<Guest2427> Okay I suppose I got all can outta yah
<Minholi> There is a ppa to upgrade to this version. It's awesome, just like Ubuntu before Unity, that I don't like and pushed me back to windows
<Guest2427> did you just say WINDOWS?
<Guest2427> as in MICROSOFT
<Minholi> I got a laptop with windows 8.1 4 years ago, so I use it as is. Including to develop some projects using python/django
<Guest2427> your running mate in a dual boot?
<Minholi> I use similar tools in any os. Now I'm using mate on Virtualbox
<Guest2427> virtual box in windows?
<Minholi> yes
<Guest2427> wow have ever switched all the way over to mate?
<Guest2427> thanks alkisg by the way
<Guest2427> :)
<Minholi> As I sayd, i don't care very much to what OS is running since I use the same tools on every os
<Guest2427> thats genius indeed. Your computer would prob be smoking fast if you ran mate out of virtual box
<Guest2427> One thing I will do is see if Costco will let me book with a live image (usb drive)
<Guest2427> boot
<Minholi> now I'm chatting with you by using hexchat on windows, and I'm upgrading a vm running debian to sid and running another with ubuntu mate
<Guest2427> if im buying the thing
<Guest2427> they better
<Guest2427> oh man debian u are a genius
<Minholi> LOL, just killing time
<Guest2427> lollol
<Guest2427> thats cool though
<Guest2427> ya I ran ubuntu server on a 1 gig net in virtual box
<Minholi> cpu time lol
<Guest2427> man cannot live on command line alonve
<Guest2427> alone
<Guest2427> one thing you could try is ssh forewarding
<Guest2427> you can channel into you v machine from another computer or os
<Guest2427> you can even foreward the x and open an app such as mozzila
<Guest2427> you can even shut the other machine down
<Guest2427> Well I will let you guys wake up
<Guest2427> if you ever do
<Guest2427> thanks again
<Guest2427> see you in cyber space via ubuntu mate <3
<Guest2427> thanks
<stevenm> hey I think the software boutique lies :P
<stevenm> I can't find any evidence (looking at the applications.json and the packages that get installed) that if you select Flash Player - you get pepper flash, only npapi flash
<stevenm> i.e. you don't get pepper flash (for chrome/chromium/opera) like it claims
<stevenm> for it to do that it'd be missing pepperflashplugin-nonfree package
<ubuntu-mate> I mistakenly downloaded a 32-bit 4.7 Linux kernel onto my 64-bit 16.04.  And now I get "No working init found" I get this even in advanced boot options before I have any chance to say anything
<ubuntu-mate> I don't know how to get around this.  I'm using the live 16.04 cd to ask this question
<ubuntu-mate> I can get to a grub shell
<ouroumov> stevenm, you're welcome to file an issue on bitbucket
<ouroumov> stevenm, https://bitbucket.org/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate.boutique
<stevenm> ouroumov, already filed it on launchpad as that's where the ubuntu mate site says to go
<stevenm> under 'Community' and 'Found a bug?' ... the 'View Bug Tracker' points to bitbucket
<ouroumov> stevenm, it's OK on launchpad too
<stevenm> ouroumov, how can I view open or closed bugs against the software boutique on bitbucket? i don't see an option for that
<stevenm> i have a 2nd bug to raise too
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, hi
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, when you boot from hard drive, you should be able to access the GRUB boot menu if you hold Shift or Esc keys
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, from the GRUB Boot menu under "Other options for ubuntu" you should be able to decide which kernel to boot.
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, then you can use Synaptic once you've booted to remove the offending kernel, then run "sudo update-grub"
<stevenm> ouroumov, actually it seems it is the only choice - bitbucket doesn't have issue tracking turned on
<ubuntu-mate> ouroumov, thanks I'll try it and let you know.
<khw> ouroumov, I was the one with the 32-bit kernel on a 64-bit machine.  Your advice worked, thank you very much.
<ouroumov> yw
<khw> I have now downloaded a 64-bit version.  The reason I'm doing this is because my computer reliably freezes if I hold down the CTRl-E command in gvim to scroll down.
<khw> According to the Ubuntu forums, this is a fix for random freezes, where the problem appears to be a broken interaction with the display.
<khw> However, when I install this version, I get a bunch of warnings like this one:
<khw> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/nvidia/gm206/gr/sw_method_init.bin for module nouveau
<khw> It seems to me that there are too many to try to update them all.
<khw> I'm wondering how serious these messages are?
<catoz_> 1010101010111101010101000101010010010010101010101101001101011010101001010010111010101001101110001010101010100001101010100010101010101011010101010101100011011111000101010101011110011000010101111010101011110101010101
<catoz_> 101010101010101
<catoz_> 11110
<catoz_> 101010101010101
<catoz_> 100000
<ouroumov> catoz_,
<catoz_> 101010
<catoz_> 101110
<ouroumov> Please stop this noise.
<catoz_> ok
<catoz_> My sweet faggot
<catoz_> :*
<ubuntu-mate> hi, what does the error message [  109.165510] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Unsupported splx structure
<ubuntu-mate>  mean when booting? TIA
<mate|26101> can someone please tell me how I can get the mate image onto an SD for the PI 3?  Keep getting an error message
<mate|26101> error is List Index (0) out of bounds using Apple PI-Baker
<benoit_> hi
<Guest87166> Hello?
<lenovo_lover> Hello
<Guest87166> First time im using Linux.
<padgaland> which distro did you pick to try?
<Guest87166> Ubuntu MATE. Im running it of a Rasberry Pi 3
<padgaland> distros*
<padgaland> Im thinking about picking one of those up to turn into a kodi maachine
<padgaland> How is the speed on it?
<Guest87166> Yeah I had it as a retro game machine using RetroPie but got bored with it.
<Guest87166> Its quite alright so far. Nothing spectacular, but it gets the job done
<Guest87166> Im using a Class 10 SD card so its alright
<padgaland> cool I will pick one up tomorrow or thurs
<padgaland> I have a couple of pi 1's
<Guest87166> Perhaps you could help me with something. It seems as if there is some underscan on the screen. I bet this can be dealt with somehow
<lenovo_lover> Perhaps resolution related?
<Guest87166> Yeah it's in a real wierd resolution. I'm running it with a HDMI cable in 1824x984 apperantly
<Guest87166> Refresh Rate is 0hz
<padgaland> How do i no longer dual boot but keep everything I have done here?
<padgaland> figured it out thank you
<abshkd> yone here can help me a bit with installing kernel-headers?
<abshkd> my uname-r suggests a kernel version that is not available in the official repo
<nomic> go to #ubuntu
<nomic> more populous
<nomic> also ask on forums, ubuntu forums
<abshkd> @nomic thanks
<abshkd> will try that
<nomic> kernel headers is a q. forums will definitely help you with
<nomic> is obvious thing
<abshkd> i am only having problems with ubuntu-mate
<abshkd> works fine on 16.04 desktop
<nomic> kernel headres
<x_> :)
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-05
<MarioMey> Hello, there.
<MarioMey> Some days ago, I updated and upgrade this system (my ex's computer)
<MarioMey> Everthing seemed to be right. Updated, upgraded.
<MarioMey> Ubuntu-Mate 14.04
<MarioMey> x64
<MarioMey> But, after that, in two times, at boot, everthing seem to be right... till mate-panel dissapears.
<MarioMey> for example, I just booted... and there is no mate-panel
<MarioMey> Using ps -A, mate-panel is there... but it is not visible.
<MarioMey> Here is an screenshot: http://pasteall.org/pic/index.php?id=107422
<MarioMey> To make it appear again, I have to kill it.
<mate|62005> hello
<mate|62005> i have a question: does anyone know how to get a dmx6fire pci soundcard working? i tried many things mentioned on the net but no joy so far...
<mate|62005> lscpi give me: 04:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. Device 1702 (rev 02)
<mate|62005> but no mention in dmesg, no modules get loaded etc
<mate|62005> mudita24: no ice1712 detected
<mate|62005> if i load modules: modprobe ice1712 it loads all modules, but still mudita24 says no...
<mate|62005> i tried disabling on board audio and blacklisting nvidia hdmi sound
<mate|62005> if anyone could help me get this thing working, that would be grand :D
<mate|62005> i want to use it with JACK, so if i need to get rid of pulseaudio, np for me
<alister> hello, everybody!
<s30813> sss
<s30818> \:D
<s30811> .,;./,d
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, in the "Supporting Open Source" section for August on the blog, where you list the devs, "Luke Horwell" and "Robin Thompson" have both links pointing to lah7's profile.
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov, Thanks.
<flexiondotorg> Will correct later.
<bittin> flexiondotorg: Blame Wimpy: http://imgur.com/yLl6Tsf.jpg
<flexiondotorg> :-D
<bittin> setup OMV on one of the NAS Debian boxes at work after hearing about you and Chris rambling about it on Linux Unplugged 5-6 times :D, and it got newer netatalk then Debian-LTS aswell so that will help when updating a couple of OS X boxes in a couple of weeks to El Capitan and Logic X instead of Snow Leopard and Logic 9
<bittin> :>
<bittin> so thank you
<bittin> soon time to go home here tough but will look around more around the week
<sven__> I am very pleased with Ubuntu Mate. Actually it is the very first time that I have zero problems with Linux. Question is: The first boots offered a few bugs like a missing network applet, bad wifi conection or an internal problem. After a few starts and smaller updates nothing left, it is perfectly working and I wish to understand what exactly happened.
<sixwheeledbeast> I imagine it has updated the drivers for your machine.
<hetii> Hello :)
<hetii> Could someone tell me why I should use ubuntu-mate and not linuxmint, this days ?
<Akuli> hetii, one reason why i moved away from mint is that some of the mint software is pretty poorly written
<hetii> eg ?
<Akuli> let me show you
<Akuli> here's how they write to a file https://github.com/linuxmint/mintnanny/blob/master/usr/lib/linuxmint/mintnanny/mintnanny.py#L117
<Akuli> another big reason is that on ubuntu i can update my system on the terminal
<Akuli> other than that, i can't think of anything that ubuntu would really do better than mint. they are just different, and you can use whatever you like.
<ouroumov_> Akuli, damn that example. o_o
<Akuli> yep :)
<Akuli> thats mint
<hetii> Well, I can image that under python they could use build it methods to operate on file object.
<Akuli> i mean http://dpaste.com/1ABQSAV
<Akuli> if that's too difficult for mint developers then i really can't trust them :)
<Akuli> what's interesting is that they know how to read from a file anyway https://github.com/linuxmint/mintnanny/blob/master/usr/lib/linuxmint/mintnanny/mintnanny.py#L49
<hetii> ohh its python3, I didint know that printf can handle now file object in that way...
<Akuli> works in python 2 also
<hetii> *i mean print
<Akuli> from __future__ import print_function
<hetii> aa
<Akuli> :)
<Akuli> the print function is nice, you can call .flush() on the stream automatically also if you want to :)
<Akuli> print(stuff, flush=True)
<masnell> hetii: I would probably explain it more on an approach level. U-MATE takes the Ubuntu base, and adds a value-add Mate desktop (gotta love Welcome & Software Boutique), where as Mint, to my understanding, takes Ubuntu base adds Cinnamon desktop, and rewrites/replaces whatever they don't like - and it isn't necessarily better, nor value add when they cld hv
<masnell> improved the original. But gives them the opportunity to do new/better where the Ubuntu way may have proven limiting
<Akuli> yeah, ubuntu mate and mint both take ubuntu and turn it into something a bit different, mint just changes it more which is why it doesn't have ubuntu in its name
<Akuli> third reason why i don't like mint: its software is usually a little outdated
<Akuli> not really a huge problem if you install a newer kernel though
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-06
<guest-cola8m> hay everyone
<mate|48272> how to get clip grab
<mate|48272> clipgrab please
<mate|48272> hello
<eightfold> hi there
<eightfold> i'm trying to change the title bar color in "TratidionalOk"
<eightfold> i've succeeded before, but i can't remember how
<eightfold> http://i.imgtc.com/NpJbJ0P.png
<eightfold> something like this ^
<eightfold> i can't seem to change from the default blue color of the theme though
<greenmanspirit> Hello! Where would you all recommend I look for instructions on how to customize a users default profile? I want to use this OS in our computer labs but I want a school image as the default wallpaper. Thanks!
<21WAABK0I> hi
<ouroumov> greenmanspirit, hi
<ouroumov> greenmanspirit, that's a good question, maybe you can ask on the forums? https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<greenmanspirit> thanks for the info
<alkisg> greenmanspirit: google for default and mandatory gsettings
<alkisg> Then run this: dconf watch /
<alkisg> Then change the wallpaper and see which gsetting key it is using
<alkisg> Finally, create either a default or a mandatory setting for that, whatever you prefer
<alkisg> Don't use default profiles; using default/mandatory gsettings instead
<greenmanspirit> ok, thank yoiu alkisg
<alkisg> np
<hp> Hi I want to ask how to set the click of the touchpad
<Akuli> hp, system -> settings -> mouse
<tiox> Why must lightdm be so hard?
<tiox> ouroumov_ any way I could do per-user actions after signin and signoff?
<ouroumov_> hey tiox
<tiox> Hey there,'
<ouroumov_> tiox, I'd say use custom scripts in startup applications, but I'm not sure
<ouroumov_> might be a good question for the forum
<tiox> That's what I am doing for an instance of xfdesktop right now but I _really_ want to have lightdm handle it just for me.
<tiox> Because the ay I have it now uses a shutdown script to handle post-session actions with that desktop.
<tiox> When it really needs to be a logoff script.
<tiox> Ahh. I think I found something else. UM uses systemd right?
<ouroumov_> tiox, all Ubuntu 16.04 use systemd
<Akuli> is the poweroff command not in 16.04 anymore?
<alkisg> tiox: the best way to do that is with pam scripts, not with dm scripts
<alkisg> That way the scripts get to run whatever DM or DE you have... and even if you login with ssh or shell
<alkisg> Note though that logoff scripts are *not* guaranteed to run; e.g. xorg might have crashed or the pc rebooted, so the cleanup actions usually also go both in logoff and in logon scripts
<tiox> alkisg: More details please?
<tiox> I would love t know about these pam scripts.
<tiox> And how nonstick they are. (Insert rimshot here.)
<tiox> That detail about running with shell, though; I am not terribly keen on that, I am just looking to make a login and logout script for a single user.
<tiox> Because of some actions that need to be done with xfdesktop to remember icon positions.
<alkisg> tiox: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/136548/force-command-to-be-run-on-logout-or-disconnect
<Fozzy> Hello.  I started using Ubuntu Mate at 15.10 and updated to 16.04 (took me a while).  Occasionally I have noticed some glitches with layering where the visible window is not the one that is actually on top.  It confused me a bit at first, and have gotten used to it, but I was wondering if this is an issue that other people have had and if there are any solutions.  Thanks!
<alkisg> Fozzy: which window manager are you using, marco with compositing, without it, or compiz or compton?
<alkisg> I haven't seen that issue, and I'm using marco without compositing
<tiox> alkisg: Good advice and all, reading through it there _should_ be a pam definition for logging out (sshd) but it does not exist. How could I discover which pam.d file i used while logging out of a session?
<alkisg> tiox: did you read the answer? It mentions how to do an "if" to decide if it's login or logout
<Fozzy> alkisg: It looks like I have marco (software compositor) selected
<alkisg> tiox: if [ "$PAM_TYPE" = "close_session" ]; then
<alkisg> Fozzy: just as a test, you might want to try it without compositing and see if it also happens there
<tiox> Ah,
<Fozzy> alkisg: I will try that and see how it goes.  Thank you!
<tiox> So a single file can be used for login and logout.
<alkisg> Fozzy: in general, bug reports for marco go to launchpad, someone might already have filed one
<alkisg> tiox: yup
<tiox> I suppose the opposide of close_session would be open_session then?
<tiox> opposite*
<tiox> Or is close_session some placeholder I am suppose to fit into my setup?
<alkisg> tiox: manpages.ubuntu.com/pam_exec
<tiox> Thank you.
<alkisg> You're welcome
<alkisg> "PAM_TYPE, which contains one of the module types:       account, auth, password, open_session and close_session."
<tiox> I see that. Thanks a bunch.
<alkisg> np
<tiox> I suppose this would affect all users, yeah?
<alkisg> Yup, and you can also check for the username if you want specific users
<tiox> So if I wanted a per-user setup I would need to tell the script to execute script in ~ just to make it easier.
<alkisg> It depends on if you want the users to be able to modify those scripts or not
<alkisg> E.g. imagine running *their* script as root... :)
<tiox> Yeah. That's probably not a terribly good idea.
<tiox> I was thinking, now that you showed me that, trying to fit this into the pam script; https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1918649&p=12591743#post12591743
<tiox> Albeit slightly modified, and I did want it to be user-modifiable.
<alkisg> pam is better than lightdm hooks
<alkisg> But of course whatever works for you...
<tiox> Not the lightdm hook I am looking at.
<tiox> I was looking at what that post is trying to execute.
<alkisg> You can also use xsession scripts if you prefer
<tiox> Which would be easier to explain?
<alkisg> IMHO it's best to select the pam method, even if it takes you a bit longer to implement it as you want it
<tiox> Fair enough.
<tiox> So what I intend to do now, thanks to you is attemptt o use a pam script to run two execution scripts; one for open_session and one for close_session, somewhere in ~
<tiox> The idea of that post is to run a script in ~, which I am sure I could figure out how to do. I am still looking to make this a per-user thing so different users can hav different settings.
<tiox> have*
<mate|44550> hello. i am currently running ubuntu mate (most recent LTS) on a Macbook Pro Retina and I was wondering how I can make fonts and menu bars larger, or if there's a high-dpi mode available. thanks!
<hp> #bioinformatics
<judas> what linux kernel is this
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-07
<chasinglogic> is there anyway to show time remaining on the batter in the top bar?
<chasinglogic> battery*
<msevwork> hi guy is it possible to alter the size of the icon in Synapse launcher
<msevwork> because its too huge for my taste :D
<maurice_> Bonjour. Svp, je suis débutant. Quand je démarre mon ubuntu mate, il arrive des fois qu'il se plante et que je sois obligé d'éteindre l'ordinateur manuellement. Que dois-je faire? J'ai déjà fait mise à jour.
<Skyrider> Ello all
<Skyrider> Does mate (pi) come in lite version?
<ouroumov_> hi Skyrider
<ouroumov_> Skyrider, no
<Skyrider> That's a shame.
<ouroumov_> What would be a lite version btw?
<Skyrider> no desktop pre-installed, and only the required components needed for it to work.
<Skyrider> etc :p
<ouroumov_> So a server build of some kind?
<Skyrider> indeed.
<ouroumov_> Maybe you could raise the idea on the ubuntu forums?
<Skyrider> Kinda surprised there is no lite version available though.
<Skyrider> Especially for the pi.
<ouroumov_> It'd make no sense for Ubuntu MATE to make a version without MATE though
<Skyrider> That is actually true, yes :)
<Skyrider> But thus far, I can only find a 'mate' version of ubuntu for pi.
<ouroumov_> gotta kill conn, bbl
<nomic> mate is a "lite"
<nomic> on rapsberry pi
<Skyrider> If the desktop is being installed, its not lite.
<msevwork> why not just raspbian lite
<Skyrider> Because its debian -_-
<msevwork> so? what difference does it make for a server distro?
<Skyrider> Package wise? a lot.
<msevwork> Skyrider, do you maybe know the answer to the question i posted earlier
<msevwork> on how to decrease the size of the huge icon in the Synapse launcher :D
<msevwork> the icon inside the launcher i mean
<msevwork> like the "looking glass" when one invokes the synapse
<Skyrider> I actually have no idea :(
<nomic> .z.z.
<Skyrider> Sorry
<msevwork> :)
<msevwork> np
<msevwork> gonna ask at launchpad probably
<Skyrider> I assume you googled it up? :p
<msevwork> yes
<msevwork> nothing comes up
<msevwork> i even used the search tool and looked inside files :D
<mate|86107> iosjose.blogspot.com
<kierons-pi> hi
<wizd3m> hey peeps
<mate|18065> Hello everyone! I'm trying to install Ubuntu Mate 16.04 on my Asus N552VW, with Win 10 already installed. I've disabled secure and fast boot, but when i start the live the notebook is stuck in the loading screen and i have to force restart! Any suggestion?
<wizd3m> Try to add the nomodeset option when in the startscreen. Just press E to edit and add nomodeset to the last options.
<mate|18065> I'll try!
<wizd3m> just be sure to add it between ro and quiet ;)
<mate|18065> Ok thanks!
<wizd3m> this option forces your computer not to use your GPU
<wizd3m> yw
<nash_> how to enable wifi indicator
<mate|65431> Standard question I guess, but what to start with after installing ubuntu?
<khw> ether, My computer froze (bug in Ubuntu), and I didn't write down the chain you mentioned before that happened.
<Akuli> so far i've found one bug that can crash my system
<Akuli> if i enter a really looooooooooooooooong command to the terminal ubuntu's command-not-found-handle fills up my ram :D
<Akuli> i filed a bug, but nobody is interested in fixing it
<khw> Oops, wrong window.  My bug is holding down  CTRL-E to scroll down in gvim.  By remapping that to individual commands, it makes it happen much less.
<andy__> anone use multiwii
<ubuntu-mate> hola alguien en español
<rumflump> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<brian_> i know this isn't exactly a problem with my system, but is there some sort of binding or libary, or even official documentation on making a panel applet for gnome/mate based systems? My goal is to make a start menu GUI for mate, but i cant really find too much on it, at least in python.
<rahtgaz> brian_: check also the ubuntu channel. But in short, I've been trying to find information on the exact same thing for some time and the information just doesn't seem to be anywhere, or is too dispersed and incomplete making it very hard to put up a complete picture of the gnome interface.
<rahtgaz> I eventually gave up thinking it was too much work, just to try and understand what is, where is it and how to use the API
<brian_> i know cinnamon has documentation on a JS applet, but thats different :(
<rahtgaz> as much as I love MATE, i think that if the documentation situation isn't improved, it will be very hard for it to gain new blood as old blood moves on to other things... and it will eventually disappear. DEs like Cinnamon and Budgie seem to be in a better position to eventually displace it
<rahtgaz> It's been quiet a few years now since Gnome 2 was an influential DE and there's plenty of new people out there (like me, and possibly you) that are eager to contribute but weren't around the linux OS during the days of gnome 2 and so have no knowledge of its workings. Without documentation, we are basically left out of options
<brian_> well... LXQT is trying to modernize what LXDE was, so perhaps if they are succesful we may have a more modern updated alternative.
<brian_> rahtgaz, found this recent article http://candidtim.github.io/appindicator/2014/09/13/ubuntu-appindicator-step-by-step.html
<brian_> rahtgaz, ive never really had a use for python GUIs, so im not sure, but since this integrates with the panel and allows you to display things, mabye it can be made into a menu
<rahtgaz> It gets registered as an indicator though, so I'm not sure. Also there are some differences between Unity and MATE indicators. But its worth a shot.
<rahtgaz> Also, I think the development board on our forums is ideal for this. if you can come up with a rough code draft, you may get some help from the developers... hopefully
<rahtgaz> I just balk at the idea of coding it in python. I'm personally desperate for some knowledge on the C bindings
<brian_> I dont program as a proffesion right now, i merely do it as a hobby, so i dont know too much, and i also dont know too much in other launguages other than python, i just find python convenient. So as for making a javascript applet im not too fond of the idea, because i would have to learn JS... Im going to ask on the forums and hopefuly see if anyone knows anything... but i have a feeling my search will come up short.
<brian_> Also i have no experience in C... And i doubt you can use C#...
<c-mate> geez dell d610 still chugging along
<c-mate> even on a distro as light as this
<rahtgaz> you should be ok with python for these type of tasks. MATE (most DEs for that matter) favor python as the default interface language
<rahtgaz> hmm.. it's only 10 years old, c-mate. Shouldn't be noticeably slower. You mean during boot, or all-around slow
<c-mate> during install
<c-mate> takes it a second to think
<c-mate> but thats cause im on kiwi during install
<rahtgaz> it's probably nothing. it takes ages to install on my machine too. it's faster when installing on a VM on the same machine. go figure
<c-mate> lol
<c-mate> its doing aight install wise
<c-mate> just not firefox
<c-mate> firefox is a bit slow
<rahtgaz> what else isn't? Browsers are living things. start young and fresh and after sometime old, slow and irritating
<brian_> c-mate,  i like to use chrome or chromium, i get better preformance, with tab-suspender and adguard.
<brian_> can a svg look just like a png?
<brian_> the reason i ask is because the svg uses geometry, so im not sure if it would be able to present a detailed image like thousands of pixels can.
<brian_> im thinking ill use pysvg, to convert a png image to svg, which will prevent downloading of the image on a web browser?
<ouroumov_> Why would it prevent this?
<brian_> my browser prevents downloading SVGs? i suppose i shouldn't assume
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-08
<c-mate> wew thats an intense password
<c-mate> ok screen cracked on me
<c-mate> now im on inspiron 1525
<sekreta> Hi, has anyone successfully gotten Private Internet Access running in 16.04 recently? All the guides and forum posts I have found online and followed have been unsuccessful.
<18WAABBOV> I need help, i had just installed ubuntu-mate on my new laptop [Lenovo 100s] but my power always stays at 100% so i have to install a new battery driver bu found no one please hel me!
<18WAABBOV> I need help, i had just installed ubuntu-mate on my new laptop [Lenovo 100s] but my power always stays at 100% so i have to install a new battery driver bu found no one please hel me!
<Burn2> hello
<Burn2> if someone is already here, i have got a question to confirm a bug on "mate + compiz"
<Snipes> Hi Burn2. What's the bug?
<Burn2> Hi Snipes
<Burn2> Here is the problem, that i could reproduce on the live cd without any upgrade
<Burn2> so i enable compiz in the option of mate tweak.
<Burn2> With compiz enable, alt + tab does not show the minimised application has it should. The option is already on on the pluggin, i have tested all the pluggin that does that on compiz and it's already the same
<Burn2> On the panel, the application is here, i could call it back again, so it's just like the "alt + tab" does not see it when it's minimised, even if the option to take care of it is enabled
<Burn2> In fact if i use the "alt + tab option for all the desktop" i see the minimised application
<Burn2> but not on the option for the curent desktop even if the application is on this panel
<Burn2> sometimes after minimised it disapear from the panel too, the application is steal running, but mate does not see it again. It only appear with compiz, not with the default option or compton
<Burn2> (and with all the update, it's the same of course)
<Snipes> I also have Compiz. Gonna check it out
<Burn2> The disaparition seems to appear less, perhaps it's when i use the "all deskop alt + tab" that show the windows, and then when i minimise it it disapear from the panel too (i should take a look to confirm), it's like compiz and mate does not really work togever and something goes wrong
<Burn2> thank's Snipes.
<Snipes> Minimized windows disappear here also when using Application switcher
<Burn2> so it's the same problem. And do you confirm the over part? That alt + tab does not show the minimised application?
<Snipes> I'm using Shift switcher
<Snipes> In Shift switcher you can do Alt + Super + Tab and that is showing minimized windows
<Burn2> i have tested all, and always have the same problem
<Burn2> yes Snipes but, it will show the application of all the desktop, that's the same
<Burn2> so it's the same problem then me, it does not work has it should. :/
<Snipes> Strange. I only have the bug in Application Switcher
<Snipes> But yes, normal switching in Shift Switcher also doesn't show minimized windows
<Burn2> i am on "ring switcher", and it's the same, alt tab "normal" does not show the minimised application, only if i use all worksplace
<Burn2> so you confirm the bug :/
<Burn2> where does this bug could be reported? is it more compiz or mate related?
<Snipes> Yes. But is this also in other distro's? You should Google it. I don't really miss it, so I never researched the bug :P
<Burn2> i have google it and found nothing
<Burn2> it's like nobody found the bug...
<Snipes> Than it could be a Mate bug
<Snipes> Couldn't hurt to report it to Mate and Compiz
<Burn2> i was going to use ubuntu mate, but then with such bug i could not :(
<Burn2> i could confirm that on xfce + compiz on ubuntu 14.04 all was ok
<Snipes> So why not use xfce?
<Snipes> It's a good distro. I just couldn't get some themes working, so I tried Mate and stuck with it
<Burn2> because on the xubuntu 16.04 i have got problem with compiz too
<Burn2> but it was on the "panel"
<Burn2> not panel, on the theme of the decorator
<Burn2> but could be related to the upgrade from 14.04
<Burn2> so after testing mate, i found it good. So i have made a clean install with made, thinking that all would be ok has it's an official integration of compiz
<Burn2> i will test fresh install with xubuntu + compiz see if all is ok
<Burn2> i am connected to irc made to see if it's just related to "ubuntu" integration/version of mate
<Snipes> xfce and Compiz has been problematic for me in previous versions. so I haven't used compiz with xfce. I find Mate to work better with compiz than xfce
<Burn2> i do not have any problem before with xfce, that's a lot of time i use it on all my computer
<Snipes> But I cant remember if the Alt + Tab problem also was in Xubuntu, so you'll heve to test it
<Snipes> I had it the other way around :P
<Burn2> in 14.04 that was not the same, i will test on the 16.04 to see, but i doupt.
<Snipes> But it could be a hardware difference. You never know
<Burn2> perhaps, but i am using it on a lot of different computer, one with intel igp sandy bridge, one with nvidia 250GTS, an other with an old 6600go with no problem
<Burn2> for the mate + compiz pb, it's more related to the integration. But it could be the version of compiz, or the "old" version or mate that make the problem
<Snipes> I used to be a distro hopper, but I've settled with Mate now, so I can't tell you anything about the new Xubuntu, so you'll have to install it. But installing Linux is fun :P
<Burn2> yes no problem, it's a test computer, so i could do it, with no problem for my production, my other computer is steal on 14.04 until i found what i will use. :d
<Burn2> but, it's bad that except that, everything was good on the ubuntu mate version. :/
<Burn2> i have see that ubuntu use the 1.12.1 version where as the latest is 1.16, and on the 1.14 i see thing related to "alt + tab"
<Burn2> i could test linux mint mate version to see if it's the same, when i have got time, that would confirm that's version related
<Snipes> I think testing is the only option at the moment. i can't find anything online either. Only some bugfixes for minimized windows in Unity
<Snipes> Now I'm actively searching for bugs in compiz in Google, I have found some more. Luckily no bugs that I would stop using Mate of Compiz :)
<Burn2> yes i am upgrading to the mate 1.14 from the ppa to see if it solve or not the problem, if it solve it would be an information
<Burn2> but i do not know where to report the bug after that
<Burn2> ok i come back, i have to reboot, to see if it's solve or not. If i do not come back, it would be that i have brocken mate :d
<Snipes> Ok. Good luck
<burn2> Ok nothing brocken :d
<burn2> V 1.14.1, let see if it solve or not the problem
<Snipes> cool
<burn2> nothing change....
<Snipes> Too bad.
<burn2> so it's more related to compiz perhaps
<Snipes> That would be logical.
<burn2> will see if i could found a ppa with updated version of compiz...
<Snipes> I have to go, but good luck with testing!
<burn2> ok thank's; i will have to go too, i do not find any ppa for compiz...
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-09
<thataintworking> Woohoo! Just got my PowerBook G4 up and running with Mate!!
<makers> hello
<lionelgtx> hi guys, i'm interesed about install ubuntu mate, but i want a lts and very stable version, so which should i download?
<lionelgtx> 16.04 or wait for 16.10?
<nomic> 16.04
<nomic> is the current lts
<lion007> hi, ubuntu mate 16.04 will have 5 years of support like ubuntu lts?
<lion007> please help
<lion007> oh i just figured out on the download page, thanks anyways :B
<lion007> hi guys please someone could help me with an issue of guest additions
<Burn2> hello
<lion007> system info is not giving ram specification :(
<Burn2> I have got an advice for al the people that use compiz with mate
<Burn2> has i report yesterday, alt tab will not show the minimised application, even if it's selected on the application switch
<Burn2> (with all)
<Burn2> the solution to make it back, is to disable the "mate integration" pluggin, and select "gnome pluggin" instead. Then it work like a charm...
<Burn2> ok no the solution is to disable "solution" pluggin, some inside is the problem
<Burn2> ok i have got it!!!
<Burn2> it's the option "keep preview of minimised application that made that!
<lion007> additions comes in-built ubuntu mate or i need to install them separately :/
<lion007> *guest additions
<Burn2> you meen for vmware?
<lion007> VirtualBox
<Burn2> i think that you have to install it from synaptic
<lion007> just realized that firefox not playing videos from youtube and vimeo, i'm running 16.04.1 lts in VB
<Burn2> i see "virtualbox-guest..."
<lion007> intel core i3 5010 4GB ram
<lion007> host Win10 BTW
<Burn2> i have to go , will come back later
<lion007> ok
<Burn2> in fact you should install the guest if it's not already done, and take a look on virtualbox if acceleration 2D/3D is enabled
<lion007> should i enable 2d and 3d acceleration in VB?
<Guest24249> Any chance someone can teach me how to do something (presumably simple) in a bash script? I want it so if I put an arguement after the command, no matter what the arguement is, it'll give the output with "?<arguement>" at the end of it.
<Guest24249> or could someone recommend me a better place to ask this question?
<Burn2> it's easy...
<Guest24249> I'm really new to this though :/
<Burn2> echo $1 ...
<Guest24249> Can you give me an example of how to do it?
<Burn2> https://thepb.in/p/76hErpxOnJqSV
<Burn2> #!/bin/bash
<Burn2> is it what you wanted to do?
<Burn2> (ps it should be named name.sh and you should make it runnable)
<Guest24249> I still can't figure out how to have it be on the same line as the output... Sorry that I really know nothing.
<lion007> 2D video acceleration works only in Windows guests :( i just installed guest additions from autorun.sh provided by VB
<lion007> gonna try with chrome if same issue to play videos
<Burn2> "on the same line as the output" i do not understand what you mean
<Guest24249> https://p.defau.lt/?11OPuA5M3Fz_F8OlLrTVFg is what it's like in the terminal, but I want it to be output?jd
<Burn2> Guest24249: i do not understand, what i give you did that
<Burn2> "./test.sh test
<Burn2> The first parameter is : test"
<Burn2> echo "The first parameter is : ?$1" ==> The first parameter is : ?test
<Burn2> just change "the fist parameter is" by "output?"
<Burn2> ./test.sh test
<Burn2> Output?test
<mate|40300> So let's say the script is to run "date +%d" when I run the script with the arguement jd, I want the output to be 09?jd
<sameh> system monitor has no total value for CPU and Memory
<sameh> how to has it done?
<nomic> use a caltulator
<nomic> calculator
<SuperEngineer> sameh: 1/ try hanging around long enough for an answer; 2/ try using the cli app called "glances".
<SuperEngineer> and use it in the f12 dropdown!
<SuperEngineer> nomic: also a  good idea
<nomic> im cure that it gets it info from /etc
<nomic> v short script
<nomic> or /dev is it
<eightfold> hi there
<eightfold> i wonder how the folder structure for themes should look
<eightfold> i know they go into /home/USERNAME/.themes
<eightfold> but when i'm downloading themes from the web, the folder structure for them looks a bit different
<eightfold> what is the correct dir structure
<eightfold> ?
<nomic> mebbe get the theme and put it into /home/username/.themes eightfold
<nomic> also, it may depend on the source of the theme
<nomic> is it just a file
<nomic> folder
<nomic> doesn't it just get dropped into .themes eightfold
<nomic> correct dir structure is whatever represents within the GUI
<eightfold> hi there
<eightfold> i wonder how the folder structure for themes should look
<eightfold> i know they go into /home/USERNAME/.themes
<eightfold> but when i'm downloading themes from the web, the dir structure for
<eightfold> what is the correct dir structure?
<eightfold> sorry
<eightfold> wrong channel...
<nomic> <nomic> mebbe get the theme and put it into /home/username/.themes eightfold
<nomic> <nomic> also, it may depend on the source of the theme
<nomic> <nomic> is it just a file
<nomic> <nomic> folder
<nomic> * khw (~chatzilla@2601:281:8300:91b5:b4a1:fc33:ceed:da27) has joined #ubuntu-mate
<nomic> <nomic> doesn't it just get dropped into .themes eightfold
<nomic> <nomic> correct dir structure is whatever represents within the GUI
<nomic> * dasti has quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<eightfold> nomic: what do you mean by that? /home/USERNAME/.themes/THEMENAME/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<eightfold> that's how it looks
<eightfold> should the contents of gtk-2.0 dir go directly under THEMENAME
<eightfold> ?
<eightfold> or should it be in the gtk-2.0 subdir?
<ibm> hi
<Guest23118> i love my new name
<nomic> eightfold, find out where your themes reside
<nomic> find out what themes you are downloading
<nomic> try to put them in the same place
<nomic> i have no idea whether desktop themes on ubuntu / xfce  are standard or not
<rai> ola
<rdute> Can someone help me out with this? http://sprunge.us/FUBj?bash I'm really new to scripting.
<rahtgaz> rdute: try to replace curl -F with curl -Fs or curl -F --silent
<rahtgaz> What happens is that curl will by default output information on data transferred unless you tell it otherwise. The -s or --silent option tell curls to shush
<rahtgaz> s/tell curls/tells curl
<rdute> I tried a couple, but itturned out I had to put the silent argument before -F
<rahtgaz> yeah. my bad. the F option requires an argument, which is the target address. So s must come before F
<rahtgaz> or after the argument to F
<rdute> Alright, thanks for the help!
<rahtgaz> no worries
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-02
<klapingfetus> Ubuntu Mate is the best!
<wohedon> hole
<fatdell> salut
<fatdell> je viens de m'acheter un ordinateur
<fatdell> comment installer windows 7 sur mon nouveau rapspberry pi ?
<Guest53567> Salut les copains
<alkisg> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest53567>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<scootergrisen> How can i switch language in Ubuntu MATE? It seem in ubuntu-mate-17.10-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso it URL for the language pack for danish translation does not exist so i can install danish translation
<scootergrisen> Its trying to download http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-da/language-pack-da_17.10+20170918_all.deb which does not exists. But http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-da/language-pack-da_17.10+20170925_all.deb exists
<scootergrisen> Can i make it download the one that exists?
<scootergrisen> ok i just had to update the system it seems
<Jaylouisw> has anybody noticed any significant change in adding a swap partition on a usb drive when running mate on an rpi?
<Jaylouisw> anybody?
<sylvie> Hi everzbodz!
<sylvie> everybody
<Jaylouisw> hey sylvie
<sylvie> i am on a macbook air and would like to try 17.10 beta
<Jaylouisw> got a quick question, what are you running mate on?
<Jaylouisw> ah ok dw
<sylvie> unfortunatelz it does not tart
<sylvie> unfortunately
<sylvie> start
<Jaylouisw> have you tried apt-get update, upgrade etc?
<sylvie> (omg, I cannot write tonight!)
<sylvie> I cannot find on the net a command which brings me from stable up to date 17.04 to 17.10 beta 2.
<sylvie> Jaylouisw, yes, I have
<sylvie> anybody?
<swift110_> hey guys
<swift110_> sylvie: it may be best to start from scratch then
<sylvie> i cannot.
<sylvie> the macbook air does not boot after install from a fresh beta 1 or beta 2 image
<sylvie> in essence i am searching for a method to try 17.10 beta 2 on a macbook air
<swift110_> oh i see
<sylvie> good night!
<swift110_> gn sy
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-03
<Jupiter123> how is ubuntu different from mint?
<Jupiter123> though mint is based on ubuntu, what differentiates it from ubuntu?
<Jupiter123> and are mint's update policies prudent?
<alkisg> Jupiter123: mint doesn't follow the debian policy in package management
<alkisg> E.g. they just modify whatever they want in /etc, breaking other packages and updates
<Jupiter123> alkisg: but, mint has both versions. One based on Debian and the other one based on Ubuntu.
<alkisg> Yes, it does the same in both versions :D
<alkisg> So neither Debian developers nor Ubuntu developers like that very much
<Jupiter123> what is flawed in their update policy?
<alkisg> They could just create a "flavor", instead of trying to hack their own "distro"
<Jupiter123> please educate me.
<alkisg> For example, they go and write mint in /etc/os-release
<alkisg> So the next update prompts "hey administrator, you modified that file, but now there's an update, do you want to overwrite it?"
<Jupiter123> why it tops the distrowatch rankings?
<alkisg> And the administrator replies "wth? I never touched that file"
<alkisg> Because it has good themes :)
<alkisg> And because many linux users have more enthousiasm than knowledge
<Jupiter123> then, it is not as secure as ubuntu?
<Jupiter123> or debian.
<alkisg> They also block some updates, thus lowering security
<alkisg> So yeah
<Jupiter123> what about other ubuntu derivatives like elementary and zorinos?
<Jupiter123> do they also have a similar policy?
<alkisg> Long story short, "real" distros have their own repositories and don't depend on other repositories
<Jupiter123> ok.
<alkisg> Mint depends on ubuntu's repositories
<Jupiter123> I am using ubuntu mate.
<alkisg> And has an "overlay" for its own
<alkisg> So, avoid distros that aren't real distros, and rely on other distro repositories
<alkisg> MATE doesn't have its own repositories, it's a proper flavor using ubuntu's repositories
<Jupiter123> what exactly do you mean by real distros?
<alkisg> The ones that do the work
<alkisg> Instead of others that want to offer a theme etc on top of the work of others
<Jupiter123> but ubuntu also is based on debian
<alkisg> Yes, but it has its own repositories
<alkisg> That means it maintains the versions it ships by itself
<Jupiter123> ok
<sigurdson> Anyone know how to add Klite codec's pack or any good codec pack so i can play files in VLC?
<CrazyTux> what to do when the OS freezes suddenly?
<CrazyTux> why ubuntu has this problem of random freezing?
<alkisg> CrazyTux: run `dmesg` and check for errors there
<alkisg> It doesn't freeze for most people here....
<CrazyTux> well, since the installation it never froze. Today was probably the first time it did.
<CrazyTux> I hope it will not happen again.
<diogenes_> CrazyTux, doesn't it also happen on win and mac?
<CrazyTux> diogenes_, I have stopped using Windows.
<diogenes_> I stopped also but what I am talking about is that it happens everywhere
<diogenes_> doesn't depend on OS in most of the cases
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> does it happen on Mint?
<CrazyTux> diogenes_, could it be because of some plugins installed in Firefox?
<CrazyTux> the OS froze when I was browsing on Firefox.
<diogenes_> everything can be
<CrazyTux> ok
<nemo> So I was reading:
<nemo> http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_remove_systemd_from_an_Ubuntu_Xenial_installation
<nemo> which was making me rethink my current transition of all my ubuntu 14.04 machines to devuan
<nemo> (currently is only my father in law's computer)
<nemo> oh. and the living room one
<nemo> What I was wondering was.  As currently packaged in ubuntu xenial, would MATE function fine with systemd stripped?
<nemo> (they have instructions there for xfce, but not mate)
<mate|1477> quit
<reeb> Hello :D anyone using finger print reader ?  good program to use ?
<reeb> This is for a Dell latitude e6400.
<imexil> Hi, I've just upgraded 17.04 to 17.10 and now the different layouts are gone. I even needed to install mate-tweak. But I can no longer set up mutiny. does 17.10 need additional packages to offer the different themes?
<imexil> layout = mutiny, cupertino, redmond
<marosg> they are all in mate-tweak
<imexil> let me log out and in again.
<marosg> I installed 17.10 and mate-tweak was there, maybe something to do with upgrade path?
<imexil> must be. I only get GNOME2 and Traditional. Nothing else.
<alkisg> imexil: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=redmond.layout&mode=exactfilename&suite=zesty&arch=any
<alkisg> Same for artful
<alkisg> I.e. the file you're looking for comes from the "ubuntu-mate-default-settings" package
<alkisg> Install it...
<imexil> yes that package was missing actually. Strange this since I had 17.04 on mutiny
<alkisg> imexil: were you using a ppa, like e.g. for some mate newer version?
<alkisg> PPAs cause upgrade issues...
<imexil> I had PPAs but not mate specific ones IIRC
<imexil> also keyboard locale is borked. Says its correct Norwegian but is actually US
<alkisg> Strange then. You could check the upgrade log and report the bug, if you feel like it
<alkisg> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<alkisg> And reset all mate keyboard settings
<alkisg> I don't know why all DEs want to implement their own keyboard handling in broken ways, when xorg implements it correctly...
<imexil> I simply removed Norwegian and added it again which fixed it
<imexil> still no mutiny or any other Panel (as I see it is called correctly)
<alkisg> ls /usr/share/mate-panel/layouts
<imexil> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25667353/
<alkisg> And you open mate-tweak and you don't see those?
<imexil> exactly
<alkisg> Did you try logout/login, after you installed the mate settings package?
<imexil> where would I find the upgrade log
<imexil> yes
<imexil> let me do a restart just to be on the safe side
<alkisg> ok
<imexil> Only Gnome2 and Traditional still
<imexil> also it seems it is missing quite a lot of the features mentioned in the https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-artful-beta2/ notes
<imexil> like I don't have the session indocator
<imexil> *indicator
<marosg> stupid question - does it report 17.10 in /etc/os-release ?
<imexil> NAME="Ubuntu"
<imexil> VERSION="17.10 (Artful Aardvark)"
<imexil> ID=ubuntu
<imexil> ID_LIKE=debian
<imexil> PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu Artful Aardvark (development branch)"
<imexil> VERSION_ID="17.10"
<imexil> I might have found something in the log.
<imexil> here is my apt.log and there is some problems with mate-tweak indeed: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25667443/
<imexil> Line 639ff
<imexil> OK I did a apt --reinstall ubuntu-mate-desktop and now I can choose all Panel types but no effect what so ever. Neither after restart
<imexil> Also still no Session menu etc.
<imexil> Looks like the upgrade must have borked out in the middle but didn't really report this. I'm running apt upgrade now and let's see if that will fix it.
<imexil> Right after some iterations with synaptic, it seems to be resolved. Looks like broken upgrade was the reason. As to why ... hard to tell now. Anyway I'm good to go now.
<TaZeR> i cant wait for ubuntu 20!
<ouroumov_> TaZeR, 20 ?
<nemo> ouroumov_: presumably whatever ubuntu is released in 2½ years? ☺
<TaZeR> yes i think it will be a revolutionary version
<TaZeR> just because developers will try extra hard to make that number special
<sixwheeledbeast> why 20? or 20.04?
<TaZeR> 20.xx however they number it
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-04
<ArMedic> Just finished installing Ubuntu Mate, while looking at the startup applications..what needs to be there so the system will start good...trying to figure out what I can remove without effecting the startup, thanks.
<kreasonos> Hey does anyone know if Ubuntu Mate will install and work on with Intel 8th gen processor and z370 motherboard? Both are due out this week
<usuario> USUARIO
<usuario> Hola hay alguien aquí ?
<swift110_> hey
<marosg> when I use 17.10 with HUD, I have an issue with switching tabs in terminal or in browsers. When I have mate-terminal open with several tabs, I am used to press Alt-1, Alt-2 etc to switch to a tab quickly. But with HUD I either have to hold Alt a little longer and then press 1 the number, or do Alt-1-1, Alt-2-2 etc to switch. Is there something I can do about it besides killing HUD? Because I can see its value in other
<marosg> situations, I am just not using it much yet
<CrazyTux> how can I install libtorrent in ubuntu mate?
<CrazyTux> when I try to run Deluge it asks for libtorrent to be installed.
<diogenes_> CrazyTux, try transmission
<CrazyTux> diogenes_, ok. I am using Transmission now.
<novatociber> no logro reproducir videos en fecebook me pide flash play, pero al momento de descargarlo dice que es propietario
<sixwheeledbeast> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sigurdson> Hiya MATE's :D
<novatociber> sorry
<novatociber> I can not play videos on facebook, it asks me to flash player, but at the moment of download it says that it owns
<diogenes_> novatociber, what browser?
<novatociber> firefox and chromium
<sigurdson> This is probably not the right channel.. But i am looking for free to use icons, mostly for my webdesign :)
<diogenes_> novatociber, go here and tell me what you see: http://isflashinstalled.com/
<diogenes_> nope or yes
<novatociber> is flash installed
<diogenes_> sigurdson, I don't hink you'll find free to use icons but maybe, who knows
<diogenes_> novatociber, what is the answer of is flash installed
<novatociber> I know, then because it will be the problem that I present
<diogenes_> novatociber, run in terminal: sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<novatociber> diogenes_  thank you very much, I work
<diogenes_> yw
<q3e545t67uir6o> Redshift. If I click on information i see the information after start program. If i look at the information a second time and third, and 1015, no info. If I close the program and start  again, I get the same thing. In first time click on info -  have infoormation. In second time click on info - no information. The same on and real PC and Virtualbox live CD iso.
<q3e545t67uir6o> https://screenshots.firefox.com/9jUcgOAr0hcAbJaD/null
<q3e545t67uir6o> 17.10 64
<q3e545t67uir6o> live dvd iso
<q3e545t67uir6o> After running GParted, GNOME disk does not show partitions until i restart computer. 17.04, 17.10 64
<q3e545t67uir6o> https://screenshots.firefox.com/P25Cup7XKjwxLeXF/null
<q3e545t67uir6o> https://screenshots.firefox.com/gNIDI1NvdNy7lX2f/null
<q3e545t67uir6o> start gparted and close gparted, after start gnome disks, gnome disks no see partitions - need restart PC
<marosg> Is there anybody who could help with this? - when I use 17.10 with HUD, I have an issue with switching tabs in terminal or in browsers. When I have mate-terminal open with several tabs, I am used to press Alt-1, Alt-2 etc to switch to a tab quickly. But with HUD I either have to hold Alt a little longer and then press 1 the number, or do Alt-1-1, Alt-2-2 etc to switch. Is there something I can do about it besides killing
<marosg> HUD? Because I can see its value in other situations, I am just not using it much yet
<q3e545t67uir6o> HUD this Head-up display?
<q3e545t67uir6o> HUD = Head-up display?
<q3e545t67uir6o> en not my lang
<marosg> yes
<vkareh> @marosg: this is a known issue - it's currently being worked on
<marosg> vkareh: glad to hear that. is there any bug open I can look at the progress?
<vkareh> @marosg: nah, we haven't opened a bug report for this. We've been tracking the conversation here: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-fix-broken-alt-key/14602
<vkareh> @marosg: but to give you an update, I've been taking a look at it on and off this week. Still no luck :/ it's not a trivial thing to solve without hacking away at a lot of other things that may break. Mainly because triggering actions based on a single modifier key (e.g. <Alt>) is a delicate balance between getting it to work and not breaking everything else, given how important the <Alt> key is otherwise
<vkareh> @marosg: this particular comment describes the current state: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-fix-broken-alt-key/14602/52
<marosg> vkareh: thank you for an update, hopefully you can get it work, in the meantime I am ok with running without HUD, if I have to choose HUD or Alt-number . I ma glad I did not encounter alt-tab or alt-f4 issue, I installed 17.10 in mid September
<vkareh> thanks :) hopefully we'll get this fixed by the actual release date
<marosg> haha, great, alt-1-1 is mentioned there, exactly what I found out
<marosg> vkareh: by any chance haven't you sen something similar to this bug ? I am surprised there are not more people reporting this    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1717812
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1717812 in caja (Ubuntu) "17.10 beta is not showing mounts from fstab in Caja or drivemount applet" [Undecided,New]
<ouroumov_> marosg, I don't think there's a lot of people using artful with custom fstab
<vkareh> marosg: no, I haven't really seen that before
<marosg> well, I would assume everybody has some shares defined in fstab, guess I assume wrong
<q3e545t67uir6o> This is a supplement to the message four hours ago. About "gnome disks". HDD partitions. Maybe it useful see. https://screenshots.firefox.com/dqqILUn6wmrup4ew/null
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-05
<spy> hi
<louvetvicente> Hello I have several entries in the 'Computer' Section of Caja that are inaccessible, how do I clean them up?
<louvetvicente> The drives are installed and I am able to access them by visiting the mount location, but clicking on the icon in the computer section of caja causes an error message
<louvetvicente> https://imgur.com/a/1952d
<louvetvicente> Anyone have experience with this error message?
<sale> can anyone help me to set my Display to the right resolution ?
<ouroumov> hello sale
<ouroumov> what have you tried?
<sale> at fist i have updated ubuntu then i have tried it with prefrences but i cant change the resolution or anything when i tried to search for drivers firefox popped up and i became an error message form there i cant reach the internet  btw sorry for my bad english
<marosg> sale: have you tried Display from application menu?
<marosg> *Displays
<sale> what do you mean?
<sale> ive heard that i can fix this thru the terminal via any command but could not find that command without internet connection
<marosg> when you go to applications menu, find application named Displays
<ubuntu-mate> I am using a bluetooth speaker ... it disconnects and connects every often
<ubuntu-mate> Everytime I have to change the sound preference and restart the page
<ubuntu-mate> how to fix this can anyone help
<mate-mait-mayt> bluetooth power saving "feature"?
<ubuntu-mate> can we turn off power saving to use it continuously?
<mate-mait-mayt> Looks like that may already be the default. Check this forum post: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2327665
<mate-mait-mayt> Did setting the timeout manually help?
<ubuntu-mate> Actually I am using live on usb... it is mentioned there to reboot ...
<ubuntu-mate> Changed the setting but no luck ... i think restart is a must
<ubuntu-mate> will check after installing it ...
<ubuntu-mate> @mate-mait-mayt thank you
<jnewt> how do i save from firefox to network location?  i can't figure out how to navigate there using the dialog box that pops up.
<mate-mait-mayt> is the network location mounted?
<uofm49426> can some help me with why 17.04 halt for 5 to 10 minutes after slash screen closes and before login screen popsup
<uofm49426> im using mate 17.04 xubuntu 17.04 has same problm
<uofm49426> is there a bug with swap file
<clovis> Para que serve isso?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-06
<Fretegi> afternoon everyone
<andres_> hola
<andres_> spanish ?
<tsimonq2> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lhc_> ..
<usr_> ello
<usr_> hello
<usr_> anyone here?
<diogenes_> yes
<usr_> ok i have a question
<diogenes_> no way
<usr_> i'm using 16.04 and my trackpad works great, but when i tried using 17.10 my trackpad was basically unusable
<usr_> any idea why?
<diogenes_> driver issue
<usr_> yea, i know, but what did they change regarding the drivers?
<diogenes_> maybe this can help https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Laptop#Touchpad
<usr_> that's for arch
<diogenes_> that's for linux in general
<usr_> well
<usr_> for some reason my trackpad works well in 16.04 in Mate, poorly in 17.10 Mate, and well in Gnome Arch Linux
<diogenes_> I think it's a conspiracy theory
<wavrydr> anyone here
<diogenes_> not sure
<wavrydr> lol
<wavrydr> i was wondering when my version's update cycle expires then do i have to backup my data and install the latest version or can i just upgrade?
<wavrydr> diogenes_, you there
<diogenes_> I'd recommend to upgrade only to lts
<wavrydr> oh ok thanks
<diogenes_> yw
<wavrydr> diogenes_, how do i find out what version i have
<diogenes_> in terminal run: lsb_release -a
<wavrydr> ok thanks
<wavrydr> yeah i have 16.04.3
<wavrydr> lts
<diogenes_> great
<wavrydr> yep thanks
<Langjan> Let's try once more: my problem in Ubuntu Mate 16.04 is that I cannot figure out how to configure the keyboard to make special characters (ë, â etc.) via the compose key.
<alkisg> Langjan: what's the output of this? setxkbmap -query | nc termbin.com 9999
<Langjan_> Hi everyone, I managed to log in and found a message about my problem with special characters but had to connect via my laptop to respond and now I don't see my message and cannot identify the sender
<Langjan_> He asked for an output
<Langjan> My problem is that I cannot configure my system to produce special characters via the compose key
<liu> hey
<RaspberryPi> Hello
<TimApple> Howdy
<Something1> I set up Ubuntu Mate today in much less than an hour, maybe 30 min, being not too familiar with Ubuntu, it´s all working great and it looks so integrated, like this screenshot! https://i.imgur.com/1QTXwix.png
<Something1> Went to Google about the compositors, and had to install tlp while I heard it came preinstalled, but very happy with it! Thanks devs!
<gogabouga> hello guys, any idea for reading pdc files on linux?
<gogabouga> i cannot find anything on goolge
<Something1> There´s a pdf viewer already. You can also open them up with the browser
<gogabouga> no pdf
<gogabouga> pdc
<nemo> had to look that one up
<nemo> some DRM crap it seem
<nemo> s
<nemo> https://fileinfo.com/extension/pdc
<nemo> gogabouga: gonna say... wine.
<nemo> https://www.locklizard.com/download_pdf_viewers/
<nemo> could also try one of those apk converters for linux for the android one I guess
<nemo> or. just avoid DRM crap
<Something1> Locklizard has a web viewer. I think it´s more something to talk to the relevant person (manager, IT, publisher, whoever got you that), than to mess around with shady apps regardless of platform...
<uofm49426> why does it take almost 9 minutes to go from grub to login screen on 17.04
<diogenes_> uofm49426, you have to run in terminal: systemd-analyze blame
<nemo> Something1: interesting. web viewers are much easier to manipulate than desktop apps
<nemo> Something1: normally screenshotting still works, something that's now impossible w/ DRM on OSX.
<nemo> thankfully there's still so much legacy out there that DRM pushers aren't requiring secure enclaves yet
<Something1> Yeah it´s not going to stop anyone. Just use NDAs like normal companies
<uofm49426> what she i see with systemd
<Something1> Can you make a screenshot and upload it to imgur or something, uofm49426 ?
<uofm49426> the 992ms lightdm 1.170 network.service is that messurement of load time
<Something1> Yes, that means it takes 1 second to load lightdm. It should also give some totals at the top, like ¨10s (kernel)¨
<uofm49426> so it took keyboard-setup.sevice to dev-sda5.device from 6.723s to 12.274s
<diogenes_> uofm49426, is it laptop desktop?
<uofm49426> its a x200t thinkpad
<diogenes_> go to bios and check if it's ide or ahci
<uofm49426> ahci
<diogenes_> is it a new frash install?
<uofm49426> yes
<diogenes_> what OS you been using previously?
<uofm49426> its kind off universal problem xubuntu and ubuntu-mate 17.04 my last normal everyday os is 16.04 xubuntu ive use mate 16.04 also
<diogenes_> so it happens with all the distros?
<uofm49426> yes
<diogenes_> you have to say a huge thank you to lenovo, it's literally their politics, to make linux troublesome on their machines
<diogenes_> I've had huge troubles with linux on every single lenovo that I been working with
<diogenes_> whereas none, zero troubles with other manufacturers
<uofm49426> i think its a problem with the change from swap part to swapfile
<diogenes_> it doesn't matter if you say it's the same result on any distro
<uofm49426> 16.04 boots fine
<uofm49426> is there a way to boot without swap on to see if it is a swap probldem
<diogenes_> run in terminal: cat /etc/fstab paste the output to some pastebin and share the link here
<alkisg> uofm49426: run `dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999` to show us the boot proces
<alkisg> ...or journalctl | nc termbin.com 9999
<uofm49426> http://termbin.com/ks4h
<Something1> diogenes_, thinkpads work great with Linux though..
<diogenes_> Something1, ibm ones work great,
<uofm49426> some of the earlier lenovo thinkpads where good too
<uofm49426> if you go to termbin.com/67k3 is my systemd analyze
<alkisg> uofm49426: I don't see any delays in those
<alkisg> Where are you seeing delays, in autologin?
<alkisg> After login issues show up in ~/.xsession-errors
<uofm49426> when i alt tab the slash screen in boot it will say top left corner i /dev/sda5 clean xxxxxx/xxxxx number and will pause for like 7 minutes
<alkisg> Do you have autologin enabled?
<uofm49426> no
<alkisg> That just happens to be the last visible message
<alkisg> So after those 7 minutes, you see lightdm prompt for login?
<alkisg> Also try it again with no ethernet connected, to verify it's not related to dns timeouts etc
<uofm49426> no ill do a record using my phone and post on youtube what it does before i go back to 16.04 im not connected to ethernet i use my cell phone easytether for my internet
<uofm49426> then ill do a recording booting 16.04 to show its not a hardware problem
<uofm49426> i have to get going now truck driver .
<uofm49426> have great day
<Something1> Shouldn´t there be a whole bootlog in the journal? Maybe just upload that? Anyone know how to get that for uofm49426?
<cristian_> HOLAÇ
<Something1> Que tal?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-07
<swift110> hey
<qubes> I am not sure why i am unable to watch movies using VLC...when trying to watch a movie, it stops after i click on play...any reason why this is happening?
<liu> ....
<jerry> yrr
<pc-lab> hi
<pc-lab> all
<pc-lab> i'v a problem with a monitor how i can reset display configurayion ?
<mate|74653> hi
<alkisg> !hi
<ricotz> alkisg, hi
<ricotz> did you had problems with newer firefox version on e.g. ltsp?
<alkisg> Hi ricotz
<alkisg> With firefox in general, yes
<ricotz> (not sure if you where one of the firefox-esr requesters)
<alkisg> 2 problems, reported, 1 solved, with upstream patch
<alkisg> No, I'm not...
<ricotz> ah I see
<alkisg> ricotz: do we have firefox-esr in 16.04?
<ricotz> alkisg, what where those 2 problems?
 * alkisg checks...
<alkisg> flash immediate crash,
<alkisg> and flash crash on right click
<ricotz> regarding firefox-esr https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ricotz> right, that was fixes
<alkisg> Does it fully replace firefox, or it installs alongsidE?
<ricotz> it installs in parallel like firefox-trunk
<ricotz> with a separate profile branch
<alkisg> Ah, got it; this may cause confuse with link opening from e.g. thunderbird etc
<ricotz> alkisg, how so?
<ricotz> I am using firefox-trunk, firefox-esr and firefox in here, and firefox is set as default
<alkisg> is there a setting for all users, like update-alternetives?
<ricotz> alkisg, no they are completely separate
<alkisg> So it wouldn't be easy for first graders to go to preferences and set firefox-esr as their default browser, it would be confusion for teachers and sysadmins...
<ricotz> alkisg, doing so should work
<velkata> hi all
<mjregim> i would like to know if anyone could sove mi issu ,, unable to detect orther video to mirror my screen,, i am a newbie so forgive my ignorance
<buzyn> привет
<buzyn> дисплей qhd
<buzyn> как сделать изображение крупнее? (не изменяя разрешения)
<Akuli> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<buzyn> ввел в терминале, ничего не нашло
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-08
<Claudio> Hello :)
<Claudio> I'have ubuntu-mate on my rasp pi3
<Claudio> I need a similar program as Team Speak ù
<Claudio> (Becouse Team Speak i can't install)
<Claudio> Who know one?
<alkisg> Claudio: maybe https://ring.cx/
<Claudio> alkisg: hello. I can connect on TS server with this ring?
<alkisg> I don't know, I haven't used it
<alkisg> Try it, also some software here: https://alternativeto.net/software/teamspeak/
<sixwheeledbeast> Claudio: You need Teamspeak client to connect to a TS server. What is it for?
<Claudio> sixwheeledbeast: yes i need. But on ARM i can't install it.
<Claudio> sixwheeledbeast: i can use only on x86 or x64 bit
<sixwheeledbeast> Do you have to connect to a TS server? Do you have control over the server, that's why I ask what is it for?
<Claudio> sixwheeledbeast: i need to connect only to the server.
<Claudio> sixwheeledbeast: i need if when i'm around the city :)
<sixwheeledbeast> Well in that case I can only imagine using qemu or the like
<sixwheeledbeast> I have no guide
<Claudio> sixwheeledbeast: can you help me with qemu ??
<Claudio> becouse i don't know how use it
<sixwheeledbeast> This seems to be what I was thinking but I haven't done that before:- https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=29806
<sixwheeledbeast> If you have control of the server you could use change the server to mumble or ring then there's discord.
<alkisg> qemu under raspberry? that would be like a 486 or lower... :D
<Claudio> sixwheeledbeast: the resource of pi3 its so low.
<Claudio> Its incredible.. i can't use Team Speak on a pi3
<alkisg> pi3's aren't desktop pcs
<alkisg> They're are special devices for programming, print servers, weather stations etc
<alkisg> So of course you won't be able to run all desktop apps...
<derpaet> hi
<q_> hello
<Claudio> alkisg: its correct... but its not possible don't use this simple app
<alkisg> Claudio: you can request an arm port to the teamspeaker developers, if you want, but I don't think it's a mate issue...
<dennis_> Hi all
<alkisg> Hello
